# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Fully automated subways, CRRC Corporation Limited, rolling stock manufacturer, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - CRRC Corporation Limited

----------


## Airicist

The fully automated subway train developed by CRRC

Published on Apr 23, 2019




> Let’s take a look at the magical subway train of the future! This is the latest subway train developed by CRRC. It adopts the world’s highest automation level (GoA4) unmanned operation system. All the tasks are completed by the train itself and do not require human involvement. For example, the system will “wake up” the train in the morning, do a self-check, exit the warehouse and does its rounds around the stations, go back to its warehouse after a day’s work and even take a bath before going to bed. 
> Time to learn more about fully automated subways through this video.

----------


## Airicist

CRRC‘s new fully automated subway train

Published on May 21, 2019




> Let’s take a look at the magical subway train of the future! This is the latest subway train developed by CRRC. It adopts the world’s highest automation level (GoA4) unmanned operation system. All the tasks are completed by the train itself and do not require human involvement. For example, the system will “wake up” the train in the morning, do a self-check, exit the warehouse and does its rounds around the stations, go back to its warehouse after a day’s work and even take a bath before going to bed.

----------


## Airicist

CRRC - the road of future

Dec 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

CRRC Dalian’s first fully automated driverless vehicle arrived in Taiyuan

Jun 4, 2020

----------

